# Ich or No Ich?



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am new to this site but, I am hoping that you can help me decide if my little boy Betta, Jean-Luc, has ich.

He is a very beautiful purple Betta that kind-of looks like the Rainbow Fish in the children's book. Given that he has a very shiny coat of scales I have a very hard time trying to figure out if he is sick or not. I am going to be including a photo here in a little while.

Here are his symptoms based on the list in this websites Sticky post.

Housing 
What size is your tank? 1 gallon bowl
What temperature is your tank? Room temperature and at this moment the temperature of the room is 75.7 degrees. My thermostat for his bowl broke a few months ago so I don't know exactly what the temperature is in his bowl
Does your tank have a filter? No
Does your tank have an air stone or other type of aeration? No besides the opening at the top of the bowl
Is your tank heated? No
What tank mates does your betta fish live with? No tank mates

Food
What type of food do you feed your betta fish? Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits
How often do you feed your betta fish? Once a day, 2 pellets one of each color

Maintenance 
How often do you perform a water change? Once a week
What percentage of the water do you change when you perform a water change? 100 %
What type of additives do you add to the water when you perform a water change? Prime Freshwater & Saltwater by Seachem; 2 drops

Water Parameters:
Have you tested your water? If so, what are the following parameters? I don't know where to find a test kit, so no I do not test my water.

Ammonia:
Nitrite:
Nitrate:
pH:
Hardness:
Alkalinity: 

Symptoms and Treatment
How has your betta fish's appearance changed? He has a few white dots on his long tail, and other than that he seems to look fine. However, his shiny coat tends to confuse me.
How has your betta fish's behavior changed? He is pretty much the same just a little more sluggish. He is a very lazy fishy but, he was the most active one at PetSmart when I bought him.
When did you start noticing the symptoms? Maybe a week ago
Have you started treating your fish? If so, how? I changed his water, and I have been giving him 1 mL of Melafix once a day
Does your fish have any history of being ill? I think he got ill in September but, I am not sure.
How old is your fish (approximately)? Uh...I don't know. I got him in late August and it's Febuary.


If it is possible for the people on this website then I would greatly appreciate it. Jean-Luc is my first ever fish so I kind-of know what I am doing but I also really don't know what I am doing. I am learning as I go along.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

JeanLuc2 said:


> I am new to this site but, I am hoping that you can help me decide if my little boy Betta, Jean-Luc, has ich.
> 
> He is a very beautiful purple Betta that kind-of looks like the Rainbow Fish in the children's book. Given that he has a very shiny coat of scales I have a very hard time trying to figure out if he is sick or not. I am going to be including a photo here in a little while.
> 
> ...



If he has white dots on him it could be ich. In a 1 gallon you need to be doing two water changes a week, one 50% and one 100%.

He is also cold. If your room temp is about 75, his water temp is probably around 72, which is way to cold. Bettas are tropical fish and require temperatures in the 76-82, preferably at least 78. Because he is in a such a small tank temperature fluctuations the air could have been stressing him out, lowering his immune system. I suggest getting at least a 2.5 so you can safely maintain it at a nice 76-78 degrees. Or you could heat your house up to about 84 degrees lol which would probably not be convenient for you.


PS The rainbow fish was my favorite book when I was a kid


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Do you have a clear picture of him? It would be really helpful for us to see what the spots look like.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Turtle: I live in a college dorm so I got the biggest bowl I thought I was allowed to have. I will go back into the handbook and look to see if I can have a bigger bowl. I don't know very much about heaters and such so I wouldn't know how to operate one and not hurt my little guy if I were to get one. Would this be useful?

Lola: I can try again but he is a very stubborn little guy.

What would be the best way to treat Ich? I called the pet store I got him at and the girl I talked to didn't really know much beyond the fact that they have some medicine to treat the stuff.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

What are the dimensions allowed? I could search for an aquarium for you based on what your college allows.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Well I guess I was wrong and that I am allowed to have "Residents may keep fish in their room provided the fish are kept in a tank no larger than 20 gallons and receive 
proper care." (That is what the handbook says.)

What would be a much better option for keeping my little boy healthy and happily warm?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I say get a 2.5 or 5 gallon aquarium. That way you can safely heat it with a heater. When using heaters all you do is wash it off with very warm water for a long time, submerge it in the tank (there is a minimum water level line), and turn the dial to what degree you want it at. Super easy


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, what kind of an aquariam would you recomend that wouldn't cost too much? The same would go for the heater.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Also, my phone which has the much better photos of my little boy is being dumb. I have a USB cord for it, and it is not recognizing my computers so I will get the photos uploaded as soon as I can.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

A normal 2.5 rectangular is about 12-13 dollars. Mini heaters for the 2.5 are about 10 dollars. So really you would need about 23 dollars plus tax. Gravel isn't necessary and just makes water changes harder so you don't have to waste money on it. My betta tanks are basically bare bottom except for a few stones and left over gravel that I couldn't get out.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok,

I went looking at PetSmart.com and here are my favorites at the moment. I know that Betta's are sensative to turbulance so what would be the best option?

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752369 (minus the dinosaur)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4232279

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3611436

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754536

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3107806


I also have pink gravel that is slowly turning purple, should I change to the more natural type? What type of a heater would be recommended?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I like the Eclipse and the Fluval Chi, although the Chi is pretty expensive.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

With either of the bowls will my little boy still have enough room to make bubble nests?

Also, for heaters would either:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4455060
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3792732
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2755273

work well? Which would you suggest?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

He also has one of those floating log things. Would there still be enough space for that in either of the bowls?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I got him a completely different bowl than the two you had recommended, a heater, new gravel, and PimaFix for the ich. I am hoping that this works. I will update all of you what his condition is/if he likes his new bowl.

This is the bowl:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3107806

The heater (I got the smaller one):
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4134008

and the medicine:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10850830 .


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that medicine Ich medicine? The website says fungal, Ich isn't a fungus X_X


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had success treating ich with the natural methods outlined by Old Fish Lady. If you have an adjustable heater, turn it up to 80-82. Ich is a parasite, and the warmer water will help speed up its life cycle. Add 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt per gallon of water, and using this salt treatment, do 100% daily water changes for 7-10 days. The parasites cannot withstand salt and they will die. Just don't keep it up for more than ten days, long-term exposure to salt can weaken the fish's immunity.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with Lola. Doing it naturally is definitely better than using medication.

I'm not sure how sensitive Bettas are to medication, but my goldfish got Ich about a week before I was leaving for a vacation, so I naturally got some Ich medicine that contained malachite green in it.

Malachite green is supposedly supposed to cure a wide variety of illnesses (broadspectrum medication), but unfortunately it is also VERY BAD for your fish if used improperly. When I was using it to treat, I read the instructions about 10 times before starting the treatment.

My goldfish are now cured and live happily and ich-free, but I think my own heart is damaged from stressing out about the malachite green XD. I only used it because it made their Ich go away in less than 36 hours.

However, now, whenever my fish aren't looking 110%, I toss half an aquarium salt dose in and change some water the next day, it always perks them up for some reason


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw you got the smallest one


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

Ich is one of those odd things that just shouldn't be around anymore. Pima will probably kill it even though its not a anti-parasite. Treat the tank for ten days minimum. 
Draw a large drawing outline of your fish and put little numbers wherever you see a white dot then keep a log on notebook paper of the start and end time of the marks. If new marks appear after the third day of the ten days of treatment then the pima isn't working and you should you should look for Aquari-Sol or Parasite Clear or other parasitic poisons like victoria green. The aquarisol would be the easiest to use in this case, assume that tank is two gallons.

Ich has an exo portion in its life cycle. When it is in the fish it will create a bubble on the surface or under a scale. When this pops tens to hundreds of little ich come out then go into the gravel, nooks and crannies in the tank. This is when you can kill them.

If you have to use a larger dose type medicine, dissolve the medicine in a water bottle of known volume then dose with the right percentage. Since this is a 2 gallon and most meds are for 10 gallon, one fifth of the dissolved med would be a dose.

The salt does work and honestly just sprinkle it around the bottom.

On that tank if you're gonna use the center column bubbler get a small pack of poly stuffing floss and tear off bits, rinse them in tap water then give them a drop of water treatment and squeeze a couple times. Shove the small wad in the bottom of the pipe the bubbler is in then put the airstone on top of it. This will slow the flow some and keep the tank from cycling the nasty round and round.

Aeration isn't necessary for betta but they always seem happier to me.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I am so confused now that I want to cry.

Turtle: I nearly got the 5 gallon eclipse aquarium thing but it was huge! I like the one I got, it's really cool. My room is pretty packed already with my stuff that I just would not have had the space for him.

Would someone PLEASE give me a solid explanation here? Should I not use the Pima and stress my poor fishy out by doing the salt and cleaning every day?! My fish HATES cleanings. I am beyond confused!!!


HH-EE-LL-PP MM-EE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Also, should I unplug the bubble thingy that is sooo pretty while I am treating him?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I probably should have added this earlier but, my little Jean-Luc is not itching against anything. I'm not sure what he has but I know that his long tails usually are all purple. It could be something I just never noticed before but, I don't know. I just don't know and I am so bloody confused right now.


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The pima won't harm your fish unless you dump the whole thing in at once. Keep using it. I advise getting either Ick Clear or Parasite Clear from probably walmart. Couple bucks per box, do the water bottle thing I described by breaking a tabled up and dropping it in. Don't cap the bottle until the tablet stops foaming, then cap and shake it and let off pressure, just measure out about a fifth of the water height in the bottle as dosage for the tank.

Without a pic I can't diagnose it as ick but the parasite clear will clean off water lice and many other things.

Ick/ich is generally tiny little white pimples.

http://www.vet.cornell.edu/microbiology/FishDisease/aquaticprog/highlights/Ich/Ich.htm


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

That link's photo DEFINITELY does NOT look like my little guy's spots.

Also, how will I know if the heater's made the water too warm? It feels like it's just a touch warmer than room temperature.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JeanLuc2 said:


> Also, should I unplug the bubble thingy that is sooo pretty while I am treating him?


No. Ich attacks the gill tissues. Even bettas will need every possible help to keep them breathing.

No more herbal med crap and everything else except salt when treating for ich. Dose a teaspoon per gallon of salt. Make sure it does NOT contain yellow prussiate of soda. Aquarium salt, rock salt or pickling salt will work just fine for this. Elevate temp to 80-84 degrees Fahrenheit. You must make sure your water is well aerated as both salt and heat will significantly decrease the oxygen level. Be sure to dissolve salt thoroughly before adding.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

JeanLuc2 said:


> That link's photo DEFINITELY does NOT look like my little guy's spots.
> 
> Also, how will I know if the heater's made the water too warm? It feels like it's just a touch warmer than room temperature.


You don't have a thermometer? Get yourself one internal thermometer. No stick-on thermometers.

Please post pics of the fish, if you are saying this is not ich you are trying to address.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

If it doesn't look like the picture, a picture of your fish would be really helpful. Does it look fuzzy?

I still suggest going the natural route with a salt treatment. It is very easy and safe for the fish. If it's ich. Bit before you do any treatment we should have a berr idea of exactly what the problem is.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was gonna that tank but I heard many bad reviews


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Five gallons is honestly not that big at all, I promise. Is there anyway you can exchange it for at least a 3 gallon or even 2.5?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Update on my little boy:

I put him in the new tank this morning and he LOVES it. He is a lot more active than he was in the other bowl. I am very happy with this new tank but, I am going to see if anything happens to cause me to change my opinion.

I am going to wait a day on treatment to let him adjust to his new home. I will also try to get a better photo than the failed 5 attempts with my phone. Once I get a better photo for everyone to judge by then I will start a good solid treatment as well.

My fish does not look fuzzy or anything. There are only about 3 white spots on his long tail(s). He is not itching on anything. I honestly do not know what I am dealing with here but I do know that he likes the slightly warmer water a LOT. 

On Monday I am going to go back to the Aquarium shop I got my thermometer at and buy another one since the old one got shattered on a tile floor.

I will let everyone know if anything changes and post a better photo as well. =D


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

JeanLuc2 said:


> Update on my little boy:
> 
> I put him in the new tank this morning and he LOVES it. He is a lot more active than he was in the other bowl. I am very happy with this new tank but, I am going to see if anything happens to cause me to change my opinion.
> 
> ...



Well he is a tropical fish lol


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I know he is a tropical fish so I wasn't surprised when he perked up, I was really pleased. I really do like this aquarium and I don't honestly know how I would return it since I have already put him in it. However, I am unsure if the bubbles are creating too much turbulence for him. It doesn't seem to have bothered him this morning but I will take another look at him when I finally get home around 4 pm.

Question:
Would the heater I got melt the plastic? I am just curious.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, here are some reasonably good pictures. These are better than his first picture ever. My fish is a really stubborn little guy so I gave you as many to work with as I possibly could.



















http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u210/GalacticaRoxs/DSC00090.jpg[/IMG

[IMG]http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u210/GalacticaRoxs/DSC00092.jpg 
(This is with the light on to see if it made a difference)


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Can you remove the middle thing or fill it with more water? He doesn't look like he has much space :/


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Its possible he has nothing. Ich can manifest into only a few white spots in the beginning, but usually has more- and you said it didnt appear to be ich.

It isnt cotton-y? Its not fuzzy?

It might just be his fins. My fish freaked me out with this. Its just his derp fins.

Also, fill that tank up more. Why buy a bbigger tank to only have it at the same amount you just had?  

As pretty as that bubble thing is, it doesnt do a whole lot. Bettas breathe air, and that bubbler thing serves little purpose in that regard. Id advise you to remove it for a bit and see if he enjoys it more 

Also, to get better pictures, fill you old 1 gal back up with his current tank water and put him in there for a bit for pics. Turn your camera/phone to the "macro" setting ("flower" icon)- and wait til he chills out. In this temporary time, fill it to half a gallon to limit his movement for a smidge to get more accurate pictures.

It wont hurt him or anything. Then, put him back into his big tank (float him in a cup of the 1gallon's water for about 5-10mins) and plop him back in.

Pictures reallllyyy make it easier :3

-Ps, I live in a dorm, too- I have a 5 gallon (marineland hex) and its not much bigger than your current one. I almost got it and realized it'd be little difference :B


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh, and no- a plastic thermometer will not be melted. Dont leave it near the heater, though, it will give you inaccurate readings. Put it mid-tank level, too, or else youll get too high of results from the warmer water on top.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, so if I were to put him into his cleaning bowl (also a 1 gallon) and remove the middle thing which is so beautiful and added some more water and 2 drops of conditioner would that be ok? I wasn't worried so much about the thermomater as I was worried about the actual tank melting as a result of the heater. Would this pose a problem?

I'm glad that it may just be nothing. I will fix the bubble/amount of water and let you all know what happens ok?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

It doesn't really look cottony or fuzzy, it just looks like a white spot. at least to me it doesnt.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha the heater couldn't get hot enough to melt it.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok so no need to be worried about the heater.

So, I just took the bubbler thing out that I am so in love with and I cautght my little guy putting his nose (practically his whole head) in the hole where it goes. I stopped him just to check if it was warm or if you could feel the little lights down there. (I left the lights on cause I didn't want to lose the whole bubbler effect) Is it bad for him to poke his nose down there to look for (I think he thought it was a toy) the bubbler? I have his old bowl cooling right now and I will put him in there and then put more water in the new one and put him back in there when that one is cooled. I feel so bad for moving him so much!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

JeanLuc2 said:


> Ok so no need to be worried about the heater.
> 
> So, I just took the bubbler thing out that I am so in love with and I cautght my little guy putting his nose (practically his whole head) in the hole where it goes. I stopped him just to check if it was warm or if you could feel the little lights down there. (I left the lights on cause I didn't want to lose the whole bubbler effect) Is it bad for him to poke his nose down there to look for (I think he thought it was a toy) the bubbler? I have his old bowl cooling right now and I will put him in there and then put more water in the new one and put him back in there when that one is cooled. I feel so bad for moving him so much!


He is just exploring, bettas don't really "miss" things.

Why are you cooling his bowl?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh. Well i just filled up the old bowl with water that was slightly warmer than what he's in now so i am waiting for the old bowl to get to the temperature of the new bowl.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Ooh okay, I see lol.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

If I may suggest one, a heater I used for both my turtle's tank and community tank was a Hydor Mini heater. You don't have to adjust anything; you just plug it into the wall and set it in the tank. It says it will raise the water temperature up to 4 degrees F, but the one I had kept my fish at a good 78-80' F.

If you want to know what it looks like or want more details, let me know. I might be able to find one online that has more details than I gave.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, wow, I'm really late catching this thread. Ignore my heater comment then.  I didn't see that there were five pages already. xD


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Turtle: Yep. I still feel awful for moving him again. This will be the 4th time since Thursday that I have moved him.

Blakbird: No worries


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

As long as he is in a good home now (which he is) he should be fine


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very true Turtle. I feel really bad for moving him for the 4th time since Thursday. I also feel kind-of stupid for asking this questing: I'm only going to add like an inch or two more water to what the level is now. I want him to have some space to make a bubble nest (and not jump out). Is it really neccesary to shock him for a 4th time by moving him or can it just wait till next week?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Why would you need to move him? Just wait until the water is room temp and slowly pour it in.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

It wouldn't hurt him to do that?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Haha no its just gentle water 

Just make sure it is dechlorinated and the same temperature as his tank water.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

The new water is already dechlorinated and by the finger-feel test I would say maybe 3 to 5 degrees away from the water in the other bowl. His feels slightly cold and the other water feels nicely warm but getting to be slightly cold


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

If his water feels cold you need a heater.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

the heater is on i think. would it bad to go ahead and add the new water?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would wait until the temps match a bit more. Hmm what type of heater is it? Most non-adjustable ones aren't very reliable for heating and still allow the temperatures to fluctuate. What is the room temperature where you are?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

room temp is 75.7 degrees but i have the window open (which is helping the other water to cool down). theres one red dot that is on the heater where you would be able to tell if its on or not. its a marina C10 submersable aquarium heater that is unbreakable, safe, and preset


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Does it tell you what temp it is supposed to go to?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I just checked what heater it is… 

I had that heater before and it SUCKED. The red light was on but did absolutely nothing to heat the tank, it kept it at like 74, 75 max.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

78 degrees. i already added the water since right after i wrote my last post the waters were at the same temperatures. he did not mind the water getting poured in.

i will likely not be on for a few hours as i am going to my church group. i will fix whatever is needing fixed after that.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Have fun with your church group


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

A Rule of thumb with bettas, theyre not frail, but theyre not the heartiest creatures in the world, either. Think of it like this, if you wouldn't do it to a baby, dont to the betta xD like with the water, if baby is in a bath, you can add water thats a bit warmer or a bit cooler no big deal. Put scalding or freezing water and ouch!  
heehee :B good luck with the boy!
Btw, idk if its what you meant, but if the bubble column can still create bubbles without that tube, make sure it isn't too strong. Too much current or surface movement is unsettling to a betta. Again, they dont need the airation to breathe, just humid air to gulp from at the surface! :3 however, having airation like that if your fish were to ever get fin rot will help keep bacteria at bay. But other than that, its pure asthetics!! :3333


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

even though the bubble thing looks pretty keep in mind its his home not yours


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the advice guys. I figured out a system yesterday. I am going to leave the bubbles off for most of the day and then turn them on for at most 2 hours. However I will leave the colored light on for most of the evening and then turn it off in the morning.

Any other things I should know?


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Turtle: The people at PetSmart said that this heater would be the best option for my betta. Is there another one that would be better? Can you recommend any?


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

NEver listen to Petsmart/Petco people. They honestly don't know what they are talking about. I recommend an *adjustable* heater, but unfortunately because your tank is so small I don't think there are any. 2 gallons is difficult to safely heat. 
I can only make suggestions for heaters for 3 gallons and up, as that is what I have dealt with (in my opinion 2 gallons is too small).


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Id recommend a marineland 10w. These things can heat (safely..) a one gallon all the way up tp my 5 (with good circulation), it even managed to keep my bf's ten gallon at around 76-8, which is saying something lol!
Theyre around $18 with a petsmart card, which I advise you get! DD You can save a decent bit.
Theyre also quite thin and comperably small.
It kept my 1.5 gallon around 79-82. 

The bubbles should be fine. Leave them on when youre around to enjoy them and to make sure he isnt being knocked around :B

You seem to be doing fine! I think youve got the basics down, now just the nit picky stuff is left.

Make sure you always have water conditioner (dosed appropriatley), clean water with regular changes, a heater, thermometer, noms (ohh noms!! <3) and a few plants and youre fine- all other things are honestly quite prefferential- some owners like to stock up on basic meds, as well.

I DO advise, if you dont have already, to get Aquarium salt. It comes in HUGE and HUGER sizes (lol!) but is usually pretty cheap and does lots of things, from fin healing, to stress relief, to ich cure (if used right), to a skillion other things.
I use API's brand.

Also, if you want, consider getting a few more fake/silk/soft plants  They need to be soft enough to not rip pantyhose. :3

Oh.

And moar pics!  Introduce your lovely boy to the forum if you havent! <3


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Should I take his heater out (once I get a chance to) and return/exchange for the Marineland?


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

If its fluxing that much and isnt bringing the temp up that high, then Id say sure. Go for it, if you feel comfortable. :3 Its up to you- and its not an awful idea ;D


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I just got this heater on Saturday and honestly I don't understand the thing. All I know is that it is supposed to be heating the bowl to 78 degrees and the bowl has a constant rim of humid water above the water level. I don't know what I want to do honestly.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Just wait until you get a thermometer so you can make sure of the temp


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok I will just wait until I can get a chance to go to the Aquarium shop or another shop that is NOT PetSmart, and then deal with this then.

This may sound weird but, I wish I could bring someone like you guys that have been helping me out so much with me to pet shops everytime I have to figure this stuff out. There's so much stuff at the shops and it's really confusing and overwhelming.


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

There's nothing wrong with humidity in your tank. In fact, it's very healthy for your betta to breathe it. They breathe very similarly to humans. It feels a little painful to breathe in cold-dry winter air right? It's much better for the betta's health to breathe in warm, humid air


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

^ Its true! :3
And hey, you can! Whenever you have a question, ask in three correct forum about it. Its possible after you become more established, our even now, even, a member could extend the offer to give you their screen name on aim or something for further help. Do not ask for those, however! 
you're doing great, there isn't anything to worry about! You got this :3


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for the encouragement PewPewPew. Right now I'm busy trying my hardest to find a really good store that knows everything about bettas or at least something about them (more than PetSmart).


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Don't count on stores to know what is right. It is your responsibility to know the information first and do research on the products before you go the store. Relying on a petstore for help/advice is NOT a good idea.


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

No, its not. But sometimes they do know a bit. They have good intentions at heart sometimes, too. If I notice an employee who sorta knows things and is willing to learn, I teach what I know. When I find them implementing what I've said, I tell their manager how pleased I am, which gives the employee more train to keep doing it!  that could be you!!! <3
But yes, its a good idea to know and not rely on them. If they seem knowledgeable, learn from eachother and find a confidant, or take their person recommendations (with a grain of salt lol!)
petsmart has usually three widest range of well priced goods, so dont put them down too hard ;3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry for so many spelling/word issues, I'm on am android swype keyboard that hates me :,c


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

I won't fully rely on the people in the store completely. PetSmart has taught me well. However, I don't think that i know nearly enough to actually teach the people new things.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

PewPewPew: You're fine! I'm practically falling asleep and I have a head cold. I just can't stop researching!!!! It's a happy thing to be grumpy about but, I'm so tired yet, I don't want to stop researching!!


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

I agree with Turtle and P3, as an owner you should have personal responsibility for your pets, but NEVER EVER be afraid to ask questions, whether it's on here or on another forum or a shopkeeper. If you have any doubts from what shopkeepers have said, you can always come here for a 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 100th opinion 

We have many many experienced members (and new members willing to learn) on this forum, and it's such a great community. I'm fairly new to this forum (I think I joined December?) and after I lost my first betta in 10 days, I was VERY upset, however the people on this forum helped me up, dusted the dirt off of me and dried my tears, and my new Betta, HongBo, has been with me for almost 2 months 

I still continue to learn about them every single day! So I'm sure you can as well <3 Just don't give up


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Bettas = life ;D I hear you!! And you do know enough to teach! Maybe not have a seminar, lol, but enough to, if they say "derp put him in this .0005 gallon container, he will love it!" Tell them no and what not :3 stuff like that. 
I usually do that sorta stuff. Sometimes I help with sick cupped bettas too. :B
And go to bed, you! I am, test tomorrow! Research will sick better when your mind is clear. 
Also, considercreating a new thread in the care section, this is a bit of track and long in a section that needs to be kept clear and on topic about sick fish friends D: youll get great replies there, too!
Night! :3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Lmaoooooo! P3 xD I like it.
P^3, pew cubed... ;D


----------



## bahamut285 (Dec 10, 2010)

LOL I like "PewCube" XD or PCube (rapper name? errrrr)

But OMG I missed the last few posts typing mine. JeanLuc you should sleep. I should sleep too, I have a midterm tomorrow and an 8:30am Lab! But must continue studying....such conflict!

Is your betta feeling okay? Does he look better? I demand a pic spam after he recovers!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

As do I! ....in the correct forum! ;3 lets let this one fizzle.


----------



## JeanLuc2 (Feb 25, 2011)

Ok, I think I do know enough to teach a little if needed. I am going to go to bed. I will definitely do a picture spam of him eventually. He is doing a lot more better. He was really sluggish in the 1 gallon and now that he's in the 2 gallon he has his old hyper, crazy, stupid self back. I'm going to keep watching him and then I will do the picture spam when I'm ready/positive he's over whatever he had.

Letting this thread fizz out now...............thanks for all the help........ =D


----------

